# summer bulkerI w



## KEFE (May 23, 2007)

ill be bulking and will be recording end of day diet stats and training.

End of day for today will be around 


Calories 3700
protein 195(gonna up that to around 200-250 tomorow
Carbs 270   

I am looking forward to these workouts!


Got legs and abs tomorrow


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2007)

So you had 200+ g of fat to reach 3700 cals interesting


----------



## KEFE (May 23, 2007)

This is gonna be tomorrows Diet:


Meal 1 
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 2
2 pieces of chicken breast 
Calories 320  
Protein 58
Carbs 4

Meal 3
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 4
Canned chicken
Calories 350
Protein 60
Carbs 0

Meal 5
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 6
Pot pie
Calories 670
Protein 18
Carbs 55

Totals
-------------------------------

Calories 2600
Protein 340
Carbs 311


----------



## KEFE (May 24, 2007)

Anyone got any comments on my diet for today?


----------



## KEFE (May 24, 2007)

Today was back and traps.

Underhand Lat Pulldowns
50lbs 12 reps
80lbs 12 reps
80bs 12 reps
Seated Cable T bar rows
70lbsx10
80lbsx10
90lbsx10
90lbsx10
Pull ups( i suck at these)
6
6
8
DB rows
40lbsx12
40lbsx12
40lbsx10

Later did a little shrugs and upright rows.


    time to eat some more


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

why not have a little of everything at every meal...protein, carbs, fats... if ure biulking, I dont get why  ure meals are things like `canned chicken`or two pieces of chicken. C`mon, eat like u mean it!


----------



## KEFE (May 24, 2007)

well I could just eat juk that i have instead but if im gettin enugh protein and carbs eating good foods it is better than eating junkier food.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

Oh I didnt mean to have junk (BTW, I do think canned chicken is fuggin junk).... things like fruit N veggies, natty PB, whole grain sources, cottage, yogurt....ya know...


----------



## KEFE (May 24, 2007)

well i dont have any of the stuff you just mentioned accept for the PB but the pot pie has a bunch of Veggies in it with white chicken meat.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

so , no fruit, no vegetables, no dairy, no bread no nothing at ure house? Its a miracle uve grown as much as u have LOLOL

seriously dude, U want comments on the diet, Im giving some... it aint no bulking diet. Whey, oats and canned/frozen crap... It needs work. Ure young, u can pretty much eat whatever u want, I commend u for wanting to avoid junk, but just imagine the results u could generate if u gave a shit and tweaked ure food intake...


----------



## KEFE (May 24, 2007)

whats the problem though I am getting 340 grams of protein with decent foods.I included milk in there and I have cheese and bread with turkey but I would have to eat a lot of it to get what i am getting from the other foods I am currently eating.I want to know how it isn't a bulking diet.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 24, 2007)

you'll be fine your diet better then 80% of the population she is just saying fruits and vegtables can really help you out.  Their is more to food then just calories


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> you'll be fine your diet better then 80% of the population she is just saying fruits and vegtables can really help you out.


 
really? but thats not the point. kid wants to bulk and , dont get me wrong, he`s indeed ahead of the majority by actually caring about this stuff at his young age... BUT aside from milk, whey and oats, what does he eat? canned chix and frozen pot pies... Have some canned tuna, inhale PB, shredded wheats, apples and berries, beef, shrimp, throw in some cheese, eat potatoes, nuke some rice... Its easy really.

Im a little ''old school'' maybe in that I like to see real food, variety and a health conscious diet... whil;e he can afford to eat pretty much anything and make gains, why not steer him in the right direction...? 


Meal 1 
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 2
2 pieces of chicken breast 
Calories 320 
Protein 58
Carbs 4

Meal 3
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 4
Canned chicken
Calories 350
Protein 60
Carbs 0

Meal 5
2 cups Milk,2 scoops of whey,1 cup of oats
Calories 440
Protein 72
Carbs 84

Meal 6
Pot pie
Calories 670
Protein 18
Carbs 55



NordicNacho said:


> Their is more to food then just calories


  THIS is what Im really saying...


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

ya, Their is more to food then just calories  . BTW nice workout


----------



## KEFE (May 25, 2007)

I gotta catch up on protein I only had two meals and have 4 more to go.I did chest and biceps and im gonna go back out there later and do legs probably.Today chest wasnt very strong like usual but its becasue my triceps and shoulders are kinda wore out from yesterday and it was like 90 degrees.


Flat bench press
135x10
135x10
135x10
Incline bench press 
115x10
115x10
115x10
Barbell Curl( straight oly bar)
65x10
65x10
65x8
DB curls
25x10
25x10
Hammer curls
25x10


I dont like the way the chest part of the workout went because I have done 145x10 and 135x12 before but I should be stronger next week.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

what the hell is canned chicken?


----------



## KEFE (May 25, 2007)

Canned chicken is like tuna but its chicken.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

whats wrong with regular chicken-not out of the can?
 Sounds like too much salt.


----------



## KEFE (May 25, 2007)

Chicken not out of the can is a lot more money and doesnt say the nutritional facts.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

you ever hear of Purdue? Butterball? Tyson? The label is right on the back. cook your own chicken-use a grill.


----------



## KEFE (May 25, 2007)

My dad wont let me.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

are you kidding??????


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2007)

I like this fruit and veggies are the two biggest things you need to add to your diet.



crazy_enough said:


> Oh I didnt mean to have junk (BTW, I do think canned chicken is fuggin junk).... things like fruit N veggies, natty PB, whole grain sources, cottage, yogurt....ya know...


----------



## KEFE (May 27, 2007)

Today I was checking out some John Cena pics and it made me want to train shoulders and triceps.The tricep portion went pretty good.Shoulders werent very strong though.Last week I did 40lbs for 10 reps in each hand for DB shoulder press but I did something different this week.

BB military press
65x8
75x8
85x8
Tricep pushdown
50x12
60x12
90x5
CG bench press(set some PR's here today)
90x15
110x10
120x8
130x4(triceps finally gave out)
Front raises
10lbs 10 reps
DB shoulder press(light wieght-half of what i use for heavy)
20lbs in each hand 10 reps.

Next workout will be legs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2007)

thats kind of odd that you decided to train like cena...why?


----------



## KEFE (May 27, 2007)

I didnt train like him I just seen some pics and decided i wanted to work shoulder and triceps.


----------



## KEFE (May 30, 2007)

Today was a short leg workout. My numbers were insane today.


Leg extensions 
90x10
125x10
150x10
175x5----drop set 150x5
90x12
90x10

Haven't done a leg workout in like a couple of months and those are my best numbers.


----------



## KEFE (May 30, 2007)

Tomorrow will be an insane chest workout.I will be doing incline,flat,decline,flies, and dips.


----------



## kinkery (May 30, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Today was a short leg workout. My numbers were insane today.
> 
> 
> Leg extensions
> ...



     thats not a leg workout


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Today was a short leg workout. My numbers were insane today.
> 
> 
> Leg extensions
> ...


you consider leg extensions a leg workout? There's this exercise out called "squats". I'm hearing really good things about it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2007)

did you even break a sweat? how much have you gained on your "bulk" thus far? an ounce?


----------



## KEFE (May 30, 2007)

I dont know because I dont have a weight scale.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I did back today.I have a new pic from it.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

ok this time i am uploading it


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I just weighed myself and I am 129lbs on an empty stomach.I will wiegh myself everyday now...


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I will also wiegh myself before bed....


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 1, 2007)

what does your back routine look like?


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

prolly the samething as his leg workout. only 1 exercise


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

well the exercise that sparked the most growth was Pulldowns  but it is something like this:

T-bar rows( i have to use a rolled up towel that make my grip strength a little better)12,10,10,8,8
Pulldowns 12,10,10,10
Pulley rows suprseted with pullups 12,10,10

Sometimes i add in DB rows.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> well the exercise that sparked the most growth was Pulldowns  but it is something like this:
> 
> T-bar rows( i have to use a rolled up towel that make my grip strength a little better)12,10,10,8,8
> Pulldowns 12,10,10,10
> ...



that isnt a very solid back workout  .


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

When I do my next workout it will be more than just the extensions it will be squats,deads,extensions,leg curls,and calf raises.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

Why isnt it "solid"?It works for me.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Why isnt it "solid"?It works for me.



i real back workout would look like this:

Bentover Rows
Heavy WG Pullups or Heavy Chins
Seated Cable Rows
Rack Deads

you have 1 freeweight exercise and the rest is machine crap


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

On mine I have  to put the plates on it and It is a good workout for me so I'm ok with it.I do two free weight exercises and one bodyweight with 2 cable.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I will also wiegh myself before bed....


you really are neurotic. Weigh yourself once or twice a week. Change the composition of your workouts-favor multijoint exercises. Squats, deads, heavy benches, military presses, bent over rows, etc. Forget the machine shit. You'll be spinning your wheels needlessly. Go heavy and forget the 10 rep mark bullshit. 2 to 3 sets of 6-8 grueling reps are the mainstay for gaining size. Rest more, eat complex carbs, eat more REAL protein sources, increase fats. Stop with the canned shit-and tell daddy you want to learn how to use a fucking stove.
By your pics, you look like a basketball player. Forget posing for the fucking camera for a nice avatar,  forget machines, stop with the pussy moves and become a fucking beast because this shit any getting you anywhere.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> you really are neurotic. Weigh yourself once or twice a week. Change the composition of your workouts-favor multijoint exercises. Squats, deads, heavy benches, military presses, bent over rows, etc. Forget the machine shit. You'll be spinning your wheels needlessly. Go heavy and forget the 10 rep mark bullshit. 2 to 3 sets of 6-8 grueling reps are the mainstay for gaining size. Rest more, eat complex carbs, eat more REAL protein sources, increase fats. Stop with the canned shit-and tell daddy you want to learn how to use a fucking stove.
> By your pics, you look like a basketball player. Forget posing for the fucking camera for a nice avatar,  forget machines, stop with the pussy moves and become a fucking beast because this shit any getting you anywhere.



*Amen Brotha!!*


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> you really are neurotic. Weigh yourself once or twice a week. Change the composition of your workouts-favor multijoint exercises. Squats, deads, heavy benches, military presses, bent over rows, etc. Forget the machine shit. You'll be spinning your wheels needlessly. Go heavy and forget the 10 rep mark bullshit. 2 to 3 sets of 6-8 grueling reps are the mainstay for gaining size. Rest more, eat complex carbs, eat more REAL protein sources, increase fats. Stop with the canned shit-and tell daddy you want to learn how to use a fucking stove.
> By your pics, you look like a basketball player. Forget posing for the fucking camera for a nice avatar,  forget machines, stop with the pussy moves and become a fucking beast because this shit any getting you anywhere.



Every one always tells me that bullshit with the reps and the workout.Well if you are so right about the workout why dont you give a full week of workouts with what you are saying.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh and not everybody has the money to eat the meat and stuff
( i try though but meat is expensive here.)and I dont have all the equipment that other people have.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Every one always tells me that bullshit with the reps and the workout.Well if you are so right about the workout why dont you give a full week of workouts with what you are saying.



fuck that. seriously, whats so hard about making a routine for yourself?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh and what are your thoughts on hungryman meals?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Oh and what are your thoughts on hungryman meals?


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Oh and not everybody has the money to eat the meat and stuff
> ( i try though but meat is expensive here.)and I dont have all the equipment that other people have.



Round steak.
oats
tuna
veggies

thats not over 60bucks  

and for the equipment, all you need is- barbell, plates, adjustable dumbbells, and a bench


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

When i make one myself everyone on here says it is crap.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Oh and what are your thoughts on hungryman meals?



hungryman meals  i could eat 3 of those and still be hungry 

for me a hungryman meal would be
8oz of steak
1 cup oats
and veggies


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> When i make one myself everyone on here says it is crap.



wonder why  . cause i think you over think things bro.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

If you really are serious about working out, which i dont think you are, look up a workout called Super Squats, by Randall Strossen. I've put so much muscle using this one routine. then if you really serious, stop making dumbfuck excuses, get a fucking job part time to help pay for the shit-you do go on the internet to read ironmag so obviously you do have some money or mommy and daddy do-then I will make a workout for you. Nobody said bulking was easy but the pathetic bullshit youre posting wouldnt put an ounce of weight on a ladybug.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

kinkery said:


> hungryman meals  i could eat 3 of those and still be hungry
> 
> for me a hungryman meal would be
> 8oz of steak
> ...


my version of hungryman:

fatty steak for the increased test, makes you stronger
2 cups of brown rice
brocoli dripping over the plate and a glass of fat free milk.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

hungryman meals, canned chicken...you aint broke, youre fucking lazy.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I cant get a part time job until I am 15 and even if I did I coudnt get a ride there.(my mom died and my dad is at work)And yes I  am serious about training.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

then wax cars. I did when i was 13 all the way up until 22 years old to pay for my supps money.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont get to just pick all of the food we buy and my dad woudnt buy only meat because it would cost too much because he would want all of us to eat it.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I cant even leave the house so how the fuck will I wax a car?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

And I cant buy that FUCKING BOOK.why dont you help me out by typing it?(just the routine.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

heres a great article i found:



> *Your body is a machine??? a well-oiled precision machine... A machine that is only as good as the fuel which you feed it. Eat shit, well then you may end up looking like shit. Bad food??? Foods loaded with saturated fat and sugar are not going to help you build a well-oiled machine. Good fats, good proteins, and low glycemic carbohydrates are the key ingredients to build that machine. Timing??? Knowing when to eat different foods and combinations for maximum strength and muscular development. If you don't know, then its time to learn how to grow.
> 
> What do you want? Muscle. How do you build it? By paying attention and busting your ass every time you train. I am talking balls to the wall, no excuses, and 120% effort every time you train. Ah, that's not it... No... Not even close. See 50% is training, the other half, well that's nutrition. Now I am not going to bore you by talking about micronutrients, counting carbs or any of that crap. Instead I will teach you how to build strength, power and mountains of muscle.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

If i have a split like this is it decent?


Monday Legs
squats 3x6-8
Deadlifts 3x6-8
leg Curls 3x6-8
Calf raises 3x6-8
Tuesday Chest 
Bench press 3x6-8
Incline press 3x6-8
DB flies 3x6-8
Wedesday Back
Rack pulls 3x6-8
T-bar row 3x6-8
Pullups 3x6-8(wieghted if needed)
Thursday shoulders and arms 
Military press 3x6-8 
front raise 3x6-8
Barbell Curl 3x6-8
CG bench 3x6-8
Skull crushers 3x6-8


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

Kefe-you need to rely on pure basics to gain mass. Stop reading the magazines. They're full of shit and most pictured guys use gear. 


KEFE said:


> If i have a split like this is it decent?
> *This what i would do to gain size and I have done. It works because of sheer simplicity.*
> 
> Done Monday, Wednesday and Friday-actually, you can go Monday and Wednesday.
> ...


Take 3-4 minute breaks in between each set.
Go as heavy as inhumanly possible.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Kefe-you need to rely on pure basics to gain mass. Stop reading the magazines. They're full of shit and most pictured guys use gear.
> 
> Take 3-4 minute breaks in between each set.
> Go as heavy as inhumanly possible.



ok i guess I will do that but the muscles that i have sore i will not do tomorow. then I willl start fresh on monday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> And I cant buy that FUCKING BOOK.why dont you help me out by typing it?(just the routine.


i just did. Search the internet means find it laying around on someone's site or board....duhh.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2007)

KEFE said:


> ok i guess I will do that but the muscles that i have sore i will not do tomorow. then I willl start fresh on monday.


Scrap this whole thing and start new. Food needs to be a priority. 
As for cash, I lived in a shitty neighborhood. I didnt go pondering out into the streets. My mother and father would kill me. The people dropped the car off and never went inside my house. Or ask a neighbor to mow a lawn.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 1, 2007)

I will try to get my diet as good as possible with what I have.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 3, 2007)

I did the routine today and I liked it.I set a new personal record or 169x6 on bench press.


Squats( first time in since a bunch of months)
95x20(too easy im gonna do 115 next time and try to increase in 5 lb increments every workout on squats)
Flat bench press 
159x6(should have done 8)
169x6
Military press(wrist problems so used the smith machine)
decent strain but dont know the wieght because i am using the smith machine on military this week.)
BB curls 
70x6 or 8 cant remember 
CG bench 135x8(" gonna bump that to 145 for however many reps on next workout)
Calf raises
155x10
155x10

overall a good workout and I felt pretty strong on everything except squats because i am just getting back into them. I had some eggs earlier and a protein shake so I need to eat some more now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2007)

much better. Now, the point of this workout is to get at least 5 to 10 lbs up on each workout in each lift.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> much better. Now, the point of this workout is to get at least 5 to 10 lbs up on each workout in each lift.


Alright again thanks for the workout and I hope to gain strength while gaining mass so you will be updated.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 5, 2007)

Today I weighed 132.5 lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2007)

so you gained a 1/2 lb?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 6, 2007)

I gained like 3lbs because last timei was 129.5.I would wiegh more right now but I lost a lot of leg size over the last couple of months.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 6, 2007)

Todays diet wasnt very well before workout but I'm about to drink a bunch of milk.

Squats 115x20
Bench press 169x6 169x6 (got help on the 6th rep on each set)
Rows didnt record wieght
Military 65x8 65x8(wrist problem)
CG bench 135x8
Curl 65x6 65x6


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2007)

Today I'm going for 8 reps on everything instead of 6.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2007)

Today wasnt a great day. It was very hot and I ended up cutting my hand to where I had to use false grip on my exercises.I also cut this one short.

Squats 
135x15( the heat is terrible)
Incline bench 145x5 135x6-8 (false grip- not as many reps as i would with reg grip)
CG bench 135x8 false grip
BB curls 65x8 coudnt grip the bar because of the cut on my hand. Maybe it will be healed by Monday.

I will weigh myself on Wednesday and record it in here.I hope I am around 135 on Wednesday.(should be able to gain 2.5lbs by then because My legs will be growing at a fast rate because I havent worked them in a long time  and the GH from the squats will promote growth in other parts so I hope it is a good couple of months.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

KEFE said:


> .(should be able to gain 2.5lbs by then because My legs will be growing at a fast rate because I havent worked them in a long time  and the GH from the squats will promote growth in other parts so I hope it is a good couple of months.



I like your thinking, but don't forget that food is more important than the little bit of extra gh produced from working legs. 

I'm sure you know how to eat and all, but give us a rundown of what yo uare eating everyday, and some of us can help you tweak your diet.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok today it was about 90 degrees during my workout.I havent done barbell military press in a while so I'm happy with the number i had on it.Squats were terrible today.I had an ankle pain and it was too hot so i only did 10 reps.


Squats 135x10( last time i got 15)- heat outside is really affecting these numbers
Bench 155x8
Drop set 155x6 then droped to 135 and did 6
BB row 95x8
95x8
Military press 95x8 
95x8
EZ bar curls 61x10

Today I wieghed 133lbs so I am going to change the goal of 135 to friday instead of wedesday due to my crappy eating the last 3 days.My chest is more full on the positive side of things and my shoulders were a little more full.I also am starting to form more striations in pecs and shouders.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 13, 2007)

Today I went light on the lifting.I have to go to the doctor today with my brother and dad when I dont even have an appointment.

Bench press 135x13
EZ curls 75x10-felt good
CG bench 75x15-easy coud probably do 115x12-15
Front shoulder raises.


I will probably go heavy on friday.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yeah Its time for some steak.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 13, 2007)

I was kinda thinking that benching 3 times a week isnt helping me a lot and is actually hurting me.I would rather just run through everything once a week instead and do more volume but only once a week instead of 3 times.Do you think this will work out better?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone is different, and I don't know if it applies to Benching, but when I did Squats three times a week, both my numbers, and my calves, just exploded.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 13, 2007)

I might do squats on shoulder day and on arm day if i go to a split.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 14, 2007)

This is what im gonna do.Monday,Wed,fri will be upper but with different exercises each workout and the same ith leg but legs will be tuesday,thursday, and saturday.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 14, 2007)

Monday
Bench press 2x6-10
BB row 2x6-10
Military press 2x6-10
EZ-bar curls 2x6-10
CG bench 2x6-10

Tues
ATG Squats 3x6-10
Calf raises 3x8-10

Wed 
Incline bench press 2x6-10
DB rows 2x6-10
Front shoulder raise 2x6-10
Straight bar curls 2x6-10
SkullCrushers 2x6-10

Thursday
Front Squats 3x6-10
Calf raises 2x6-8

Friday 
DB bench press 2x6-12
T-bar rows 2x6-10
Side shoulder raise 2x6-10
DB curls 2x6-10
Dips 2xfailure

Saturday
Hack squats 3x6-10
Calf raises 3x6-10


----------



## KEFE (Jun 15, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Monday
> Bench press 2x6-10
> BB row 2x6-10
> Military press 2x6-10
> ...


----------



## KEFE (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok today was a good day. I focused on Time under tension on bench press so I didnt lockout but went up most of the way so the whole set was under tension.

Bench press 
145x10
155x8

EZ curls 
75x8
85x4

Side shou.der raises 15lbs in each hand 2 sets of 10
some tricep extensions 


-skipped back today because i didnt have help to change the wieght but I will hit it heavy on monday.Tomorow is legs and I will be doing hack squats,calf raises and farmers walk.I wieghed 134 today


----------



## KEFE (Jun 18, 2007)

Today was Chest....Good workout but got cut near the end because i was messin with a saw and almost cut my arm off.(yes blood)

Flat bench press 
Warmup 135x5
155x8
155x8
Incline bench press 
135x10 (went to failure)
135x8
135x8
115x12 or 15
Flies 35lbs in each hand 8 reps
Flat DB bench press-light  35x 12-15 cant remember but could have done more.
After getting cut from trying to saw off the grips on the homemade dip machine I did 10 BW chest dips.


Tomorrow will be back- im gonna train hard on the back

Arms were pumped- 
Chest was pumped

Chest 40''inches
Left arm 13''inches
right arm 13 1/2 inches


----------



## KEFE (Jun 21, 2007)

Weight is 134 with crappy diet but I am going to eat more now.I got some multivitamins so that will help and I am going to start back creatine.

Shoulders today - arms tomorrow 

Military press 95x12 95x10
DB press 3 sets of 35x15
Front raises 35lbs 2x10
Bent side raise 10lbs 2x10


----------



## KEFE (Jun 22, 2007)

Arms are actually growing!They are now 13 inches unpumped.SO when they are pemped they will get to 13.5 to 14 inches.Didnt do legs today because it was hot outside but I will workout tomorrow at around 7 or 8 in the morning so it wont be so hot.I am doing legs and back tomorow and then on monday I will do chest.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2007)

Good job Kefe.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 22, 2007)

Im 136.5 now.....


----------



## KEFE (Jun 23, 2007)

Meal two       Protein shake/weight gainer

1360 Calories
38g fat
170g carbs
86g protein

Meal three    Bacon
210 Calories
18g fat
0g carbs
15g protein

Meal Four Not really meal-Candy Bar
260 Calories
8g fat
46g carbs
2g protein 


Meal five   Hotdogs and Tator Tots

970 Calories
76g Fat
47g carbs
29g protein


Meal six   Regular protein shake
700 Calories
21g fat
42g carbs
94g protein



Creatine shake was somewhere in there also 
Calories 150
Carbs 32

Totals____________________________________________________

Calories 4320
Fat 202
Carbs 392
Protein 244


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Meal two       Protein shake/weight gainer
> 
> 1360 Calories
> 38g fat
> ...


----------



## KEFE (Jun 23, 2007)

Protein is now 247 and calories is around 4500...Time for some milk because im still hungry.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 25, 2007)

Bench press
135x10
145x10
155x10
Incline bench press
155x3
155x3
155x3
160x3
Barbell Curl
75x10
75x10
65x10
Lat Pulldown- dont Know the total wieght but I have done more before 3x10
CG bench press
135x5
155x5
135x5
Dumbell Rows
60x10-only one set today
T-bar rows
1 Plate x5
2 Plates x5
2 Plates x5
3 way Dumbell raise
10lbsx10
10lbsx10
10lbsx10


----------



## KEFE (Jul 1, 2007)

I havent been updating my journal but I will tomorrow.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 2, 2007)

Flat Bench Press
115x10
125x10
135x10
145x8
Incline bench press 
115x5 
125x5
135x5
145x5
incline flies 
35x8 
35x8
ATG Squats( back still recovering)
115x8
125x5
Calf raises 
115x15
Leg extensions
35x12
70x12
95x12
120x15
140x12
pulldowns 
90x12
90x12
90x8
Seated cable rows
90x12
90x10
90x8


----------



## KEFE (Jul 2, 2007)

Bump?


----------



## KEFE (Jul 4, 2007)

DB Curls
35x7
35x8
EZbar Curls
75x8
75x8
Close grip EZ bar curls
75x8
75x8
Seated BB military press
65x12
75x12
85x12
DB Military
35x15
Tricep pushdown
50lbs plus whatever the wieght of the machine x12 for 2 sets
Tricep extensions 35x20


Next time I will get some help so that I can do the CG bench press(didnt have the right bench for CG bench.I will also do some shoulder raises.Friday I have chest,back,and legs.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 5, 2007)

NOTE:I trained the supporting muscle groups of these yesterday so the wieght may not be as heavy as usual.

Also check at the bottom of this post for new pictures.

Flat Bench Press
115x5
165x6
155x5????The dog farted below me and caused instant muscle failure from laughter.
155x5
115x15

Incline bench press
115x15
135x5-again where pupporting muscle groups(shoulders and triceps) just werent there

DB Flyes 
35x10
35x10  - up 2 reps from lest workout

T-bar Rows
35lb plate plus bar for 10 reps
70lbs in plates plus bar for 10 reps
95lbs in plates plus bar for 10 reps

Front pulldown
90x8
Behind neck pulldown
90x8

Leg Extensions 
70x12 then with no break did 95x12
120x12
140x10 no wieght on other side of bench so it was shaking on the other side
100x20 - burn set



Feel like posting this here is useless because no one looks at my journal.Flyes was a new record for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2007)

Your getting bigger everytime I see you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Flat Bench Press
> 155x5????The dog farted below me and caused instant muscle failure from laughter.



Why don't you just use a bench like normal people?


----------



## KEFE (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why don't you just use a bench like normal people?



What????????????????????????


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2007)

KEFE said:


> What????????????????????????


If you would stop benching with the dog underneath you he won't fart out his guts and you'll be able to bench more with weight.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 6, 2007)

Well he was in the workout room and was laying very close to me.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 9, 2007)

Today were supersets.I threw up at the end of the workout but it was still a good workout.

Superset One 

Pulldown 70x15
Seated Row 70x15
T-bar rows 65x15

Superset two
Pulldown 70x15
Seated row 70x15
T-bar rows 110x10

Superset Three
Incline barbell press 115x15
Flat bench press 115x10
Incline Db press 35x10
Decline db 35x6

Superset four
Flat bench press 115x10
Incline bench press 115x8
Db flat bench 35x8

Superset five 
Pulldown 90x6
Seated row 90x10
T-bar rows 75x12

Superset six
Pulldown 90x6
Seated row 90x10
T-bar rows 75x12

Superset seven
Flat bench press 95x12
Incline bench press 90x12

Then I threw up.Keep in mind that these are supersets and not regular sets and if they were regular I would be pushing 20-30lbs more wieght.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2007)

What's with all those supersets?


----------



## KEFE (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok leg day and back was finlly ok for squats.

Squats with 1 minute and 30 secoond break between each set
115x25
115x20
Calf raises 
115x20
Situps 
25 bw reps


----------



## KEFE (Jul 20, 2007)

Havent had a computer for the last week but I have a new one now so there was nothing special this week YET except i did 145x6 and 135x10 on incline bench press.Im doing legs,shoulders,triceps and biceps today.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 22, 2007)

Decent workout and I'm starting strength training instead of hypertrophy.

Flat Bench 
130x8
150x6
160x5
160x5
160x5

Flyes
35x8
35x8

Seated Military press
95x5
105x5
105x5

Tricep Extnesions 
Machine plus 50lbs 3x8


----------



## KEFE (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok only had time to get back and biceps in

EZ bar curl
70x8
70x8
70x8

Pulldown
Machine plus 70lbs x8
Machine plus 100lbs x 5 ( grip isnt very good)
Machine plus 70lbs x15


Took some new pictures.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok only had time to get back and biceps in

EZ bar curl
70x8
70x8
70x8

Pulldown
Machine plus 70lbs x8
Machine plus 100lbs x 5 ( grip isnt very good)
Machine plus 70lbs x15


Took some new pictures.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 30, 2007)

Im Looking a little bit bigger than those pictures right now.The only down sides are that my allergy problems are effecting my strength gains but not my size.Strength is down and size is up.


Bench press
135x8
145x6
165x5 with help on last rep
160x5 with help on last rep
160x5 with help on last rep

Military press 
95x12
95x8

EZ bar curls
70x8
70x8
70x6

Tricep extensions one arm
25x8
25x8
25x8

I have been sweating a lot more than normal in the last couple of weeks.


Tomorow will be legs,back,and calves maybe some traps and/or forearms.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking built Kefe


----------



## KEFE (Jul 31, 2007)

OK today I did deads for the first time in a long time and set a new record for myself.Also did some squats after not squating in about 3 weeks.

Squat
135x3
185x3
205x1

Deadlifts
135x3
185x6
225x2

Keep in mind that my back used to be injured and my legs havent had a workout in 3 weeks.I'm going to upload videos.


YouTube - Squats after injury 205x1 atg

YouTube - 185x6 deadlift 13 years old after injury

YouTube - 225x2 deadlift by 13 year old


----------



## KEFE (Aug 4, 2007)

Yesterday was chest and i was disapointed but today I was cheered up by hitting 250 on deadlifts.


Squats 
135x3
195x2
185x3

Deadlifts
135x3
185x3
225x3
250x1

Bicep curls
70x8
70x8


----------



## KEFE (Aug 4, 2007)

I hoping to have 280 on deadlifts by december.It should be pretty easy.I'm not going to be setting a goal for bench press because my wrist problem right now.Squats goal is 250 by december .


----------



## KEFE (Aug 6, 2007)

Strongman training is starting.

Deadlifts
185x5
185x5
Partials on 14 inch platforms
185x5
205x5
Reverse grip bb rows
115x6
115x6
Shrugs
115x15
115x15

Time for a little bit of ab work

My exersizes will be:

Monday
Deadlift
Rack Pulls
Leg Curls
BBrows
Shrugs

Tuesday
Bench press
Tricep extensions
bb Bicep Curl
Weighted dips
Farmers walk


Wed
off



Thursday
SQuat
Leg Curl
Calf raises
Standing sled pulls
Seated Sled pulls

Friday
Military press
Front raise and hold
Side raise and hold
power cleans
One arm snatches

Saturday
Farmer walk endurance till failure
Standing Pulls 
Seated pulls
Some running

Sunday off


----------



## KEFE (Aug 7, 2007)

my finger got smashed between two plates and it hurt like FUCK.


115x5
135x5
155x5(then my finger was smashed loading on the 25lbs plate before i got it on the bar)
Tricep extension DB
25x10
25x10
25x10

BB Tricep extensions
45x10
55x12

BB Curl
65x10
65x10
65x10
Bodyweight dips
2 sets of 30

Pullups(I've never done them in a workout before)
2 sets of 10 reps Palms facing me

Didnt do farmers walk because I'm about to have to go sign up for school.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you plan to compete in strongman someday?  Whats your height/weight?

And when you do pullups, palms are away.. chinups are palms facing in


----------



## KEFE (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok well chinups.I will do pullups on the back days.Yes I plan to compete in the future.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2007)

In the light division(under 225) or heavy?  How tall are you?


----------



## KEFE (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont know but probably Under 225 but when I get atleast 185lbs.Right now I'm 5'5 1/2


----------



## KEFE (Aug 9, 2007)

My sled didnt work.....
It is between 103-113 Degrees where I am working out at.

Farmers walk(didnt have a lot of room to do it)
90lbs 20ft
90lbs 20ft
90lbs 20 ft
90lbs 40ft

Low pulley rows 
90x12
140x6

Pullups(Palms facing away)
Bwx6(Slower than ragular ones)
BWx8("regular speed)
BWx6

Low pulley Rows
90x12

Didnt do legs today because I haade a pain in my inner leg.

Tommorow will be a good day.On Saturday I will go for farmers endurance and Go as long as I can outside instead of inside my small shed


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Sled?


----------



## KEFE (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes my Ghetto Sled(A box with wieghts)It tipped over as soon as I started pulling.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a few months.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Westside Barbell®"Often Imitated but never duplicated"

Scroll down to the pulling sled.

I have one at home, but I cant find a picture of it.. its made of steel and I can stack weights on it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work indeed.


----------



## KEFE (Aug 10, 2007)

Heat is really bothering me


Military press 95x8  95x6   (usually do seated)
Power Cleans 95x2 115x1 135x1(Can do more)
High pull 135x2
Front raise holding for as long as possible in 1 minute -wieght came down 6 times during the one minute period. With 10lbs
Side Raise holding in one minute came down 4 times with 10lbs
High pull 115x8 (controlled and not Dropping the wieght down but resuming the top of the deadlift movement instead.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 1, 2007)

Benh press
135x5
145x5
155x5
165x5
170x4


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

slacker


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/83874-daddy-would-you-like-some-sausage.html#post1693033


----------

